# T/C Venture



## azhiker99 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello All,
I currently own a Savage 111 .300 win mag and I am looking to upgrade at rifle. I have been turned on to the T/C Venture by more then several people and thought I would get on the boards and see what everyone has to say about them. I am looking to buy through Cabelas (I have some gift cards so it makes sense). I have handled the T/C Venture predator edition and the action seemed nice and the rifle felt good in the hand. What do people think of this rifle?

On another note while browsing for the Venture i found that Cabela's has a 700 BDL model with a synthetic stock and 26" blued fluted barrell... now I am wondering if anyone could tell me if they have used both of these rifles and how they compare to each other.

Thanks for the input in advance!!!

Dave


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What about the Savage do you need to upgrade? It will be more accurate than any T/C you will find. There are plenty of aftermarket parts you can buy to change the look, feel, and even caliber of your Savage rifle. Don't waste your time with a new rifle, just upgrade the one you have! Or sell it to me!


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just purchased a Venture in 270 Win. for $449 and there is a $50 rebate- I wanted a 270 so my son and I can shoot the same ammo. I'm also getting tired of shooting the 300 Win and 7mm mags I've shot for the last couple of decades, both great rounds but too much recoil and not needed for deer.

I shot the Venture first time Tuesday which was a windy day. Used Hornady 130 gr. SST, 100 yds. first 3 rounds are touching, I can place a dime over the group. Switched to 140 gr. Superformance and fired 3 more into a .75 inch group.

Bought my son a 270 Savage as his first centerfire last year, it shoots good, but not THAT good.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Nothing wrong with either rifle you listed. Pull them both us and see which one fits you the best, either should be a good rifle.


----------

